# huffman ?



## schwinnderella (Jun 14, 2020)

Can anyone confirm this is a Huffman chain ring and or Huffman bicycle? Any idea of year? I assume the tires Gillette Road Race and wheels, seat, pedals, and bars are wrong and that it has been repainted. The front hub is New Departure, the rear is a coaster brake but I am not able to read it.


----------



## schwinnderella (Jun 16, 2020)

Many thanks to the member who alerted me , this is a D.P. Harris ring, still wondering about the bike. Rear hub may be Morrow.


----------

